# *need orlando-aug 11-18 2-3br



## TIMESHARE-HO (Jul 25, 2013)

NEED ORLANDO- PREFER BONNET CREEK, VISTANA, ORANGE LAKE, WESTGATE, SUMMER BAY OR LIKI TIKI
AUG 11-18 FIRM .. NOT FLEXIBLE 
NEED 2-3BR.. 7 PPL 4AD/3CH

PLS CALL 904-403-7019


----------



## Drobins (Jul 30, 2013)

*Possible avaliabilty*

I own a Westgate town center time share and have a floating 3 bedroom week available. Is this offer still available?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2013)

Drobins said:


> I own a Westgate town center time share and have a floating 3 bedroom week available. Is this offer still available?



Please note that all offers in this forum must be for $100 per night or less.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 30, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Please note that all offers in this forum must be for $100 per night or less.



So how do you control this limit when the OP simply publishes his/her phone # then it becomes a private transaction? Seems to me this OP is a broker and is not procuring lodging for personal use, but to sub, or sub-sub let.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> So how do you control this limit when the OP simply publishes his/her phone # then it becomes a private transaction? Seems to me this OP is a broker and is not procuring lodging for personal use, but to sub, or sub-sub let.



When I see a first time poster offering a 3 bdm., my spidey senses tell me that they may not be aware of the rule.  

However, my spidey senses do not work with private phone calls - then they are on their own.


----------

